# تجربة تشغيل محرك بنزين على وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين فقط= بدون البنزين



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

تجربة من امريكا يشرح صاحبها طريقة التشغيل الكامل لمحرك على وقود الماء 

بديل البنزين 

وقد قام بفك فلتر الهواء المركب على الكربراتير 

وقام بفك خزان = تانك البنزين

وتم ملئ بالون بغاز الهيدروكسي = هيدروجين + اكسجين 

من ماكينة توليد غاز الهيدروكسي من الماء 

وهى ماكينة تعمل على تحليل الماء باستخدام الكهرباء والماء وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

وتنتج غاز الاكسجين مع غاز الهيدروجين لاستخدامهما فى عمليا قطع ولحام المعادن 
وتلك الماكينه من انتاج كوريا لشركة تعمل على انتاج وقود الماء 
وتسمى شركة EPOCH Energy Technology


وقد استخدم الغاز الناتج من تلك الماكينة للحام لتعبئة الغاز ببالون

واستخدم هذا الغاز لتشغيل المحرك 

مشاهدة طيبة مع الفديو والصور 





















*HHO Engine Running on Hydrogen and Oxygen Gas 5-31-2008*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JbXLGIL_fc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JbXLGIL_fc&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

المزيد من الصور



تشاهد بها جهاز تحضير وقود الماء = ماكينه لحام المعادن 
التيواني


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور 
الاولي 
لبقبلش ياك ارستر 

او جهاز امان لمنع الارتداد لللهب الى الخلف داخل البالون

الثانية 
البالون قبل التعبئة 

الثالثة البالون بعد تعبئه بوقود الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور 

توضح طريقة توصيل الغاز الى المحرك 

وتشاهد ايضا خزان البنزين وقد تم فكه وخلعه من المحرك حتى تتاكد من ان المحرك يعمل على وقود الماء فقط


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور وترى بها البالون وقد فرغ من الغاز بعد ادارة المحرك بهذا الوقود


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

صور جهاز انتاج وقود الماء


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

خطوة جيدة باتجاه عملية التحوير المباشر من محرك بنزين الى محرك هيدروجين شكراا جزيلا


----------



## fadel5511 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*لكم التوفيق*


----------



## olde (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ميكوو (3 ديسمبر 2011)

هل ممكن شرح مفصل


----------

